# Reverse Sneezing



## lucysmom1035

Hi, My 12 year old miniature poodle, Lucy, just started to "reverse sneeze". She had an episode on Friday evening and again last night (Sunday). Both episodes lasted about 15 minutes. Afterwards, she seems just fine. Would appreciate some input on this phenomenon as I have searched the web and every site I found said that a reverse sneeze episode lasts no more than 2 minutes. Now this sets me to wonder if something else is going on like perhaps tracheal collapse. Lucy is also quite dramatic and when she wants to be fed, she lays near the refrigerator and if whining doesn't get our attention, she will often "cough" loudly, just once and, of course, we come running to feed her. I previously had a toy poodle who lived to be 15 years of age and she also had reverse sneezing for many years which the vet said was harmless. I would appreciate any information you may have to offer.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Rockporters

I have no idea about reverse sneezing. I know that a friend had a cat diagnosed with it, but later learned it was actually asthma.

Tracheal collapse I have experience with, if you have any questions related to that.


----------



## Birdie

My sister's chi does that, but it's never lasted more than a minute, so I can't help you. She just covers her nose and it helps her breath normally pretty quickly. I would see a vet if it's lasting that long, it could be something very serious.


----------



## Winnow

My friends cavaliers do that a lot, they are fine and the Vet says its harmless.

But if you can I would have her checked out some more.
maybe try to tape her while she is having a episode like this and show it to the vet.


----------



## spoospirit

_Billy did it at handling class a couple of times and the instructor told me to put my hand over his nose and sure enough, he stopped and hasn't done it since.
_


----------



## Olie

My poms do this. My vet says its common in toys or smaller dogs. Aoki does it and it only last a minute or two. We have noticed at times she tends to vamp it up when she is having one of her "look at me" episodes. Even the vet tech calls her drama queen.:wacko:

Coco will do the cough. He has done it on walks and he will do it during his bath and no water goes to his nose, it seems he also does this as attention and when we snap or distract them it tends to stop, strange I know but thats the experience I have with it.

I would be interested to hear more also on the collapsed trachea. I mentioned it once a while back and the response I had gotten was nothing like what I have read, and heard this is also common in toy dogs (or a potential issues)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Tony, the spoo that I grew up with, used to do this. It was quite nerve-wracking the first time it happened! The vet was never worried about it, though. He would do it a couple times a week.


----------



## fjm

Sophy does it - not for 15 minutes, but in short bursts that can recur for several minutes. 15 minutes sounds as if it could be something irritating the throat - or possibly a collapsed trachea, as you say. If it happens regularly, and goes on that long, I'd ask your vet about it, especially given that she is a mature dog and has only recently started doing it.


----------



## flyingduster

Reverse sneezing is when the uvula (the 'boxing bag' thingy dangling in the back of your throat) 'sticks' to the roof of the mouth, semi blocking the nasal airway and causing the reverse sneezing thing. Getting them to take a breath through their mouth or to swallow will generally 'unstick' it and they're fine. Very common in small dogs, but even big guys can do it from time to time. Most common when they're more aroused (ie stressed/excited/happy/upset/opposite of relaxed!) and generally will only last less than a minute if left to their own devices, or stops within a few seconds if you hold their nose so they swallow or take a breath with their mouth.

Lasting 15 mins continuously isn't normal and I'd be concerned.... If it was 15 mins with it being on and off (ie 'snort snort snoooort snooooooooooooort' then breath ok for a bit and back to snorting again) then I wouldn't be so concerned, but if it was 15 mins of _only_ breathing by snorting and straining like that then something is wrong and needs sorted out.


----------



## SnorPuddel

flyingduster said:


> Reverse sneezing is when the uvula (the 'boxing bag' thingy dangling in the back of your throat) 'sticks' to the roof of the mouth, semi blocking the nasal airway and causing the reverse sneezing thing. Getting them to take a breath through their mouth or to swallow will generally 'unstick' it and they're fine. Very common in small dogs, but even big guys can do it from time to time. Most common when they're more aroused (ie stressed/excited/happy/upset/opposite of relaxed!) and generally will only last less than a minute if left to their own devices, or stops within a few seconds if you hold their nose so they swallow or take a breath with their mouth.
> 
> Lasting 15 mins continuously isn't normal and I'd be concerned.... If it was 15 mins with it being on and off (ie 'snort snort snoooort snooooooooooooort' then breath ok for a bit and back to snorting again) then I wouldn't be so concerned, but if it was 15 mins of _only_ breathing by snorting and straining like that then something is wrong and needs sorted out.


Could not have said it better !


----------



## lucysmom1035

*Reverse Sneezing Redux*

Thanks so much for all your replies. Perhaps I should explain Lucy's reverse sneezing more thoroughly. She didn't do the snorting thing for 15 minutes continuously. It was more like 30 seconds to a minute, then stop and 5 minutes later 30 seconds to a minute, then stop and 5 minutes later again. I'm sorry I wasn't more clear. And also, it hasn't happened since Sunday evening's episode. I will certainly have it looked into if it begins to be a frequent occurrence. You people are great. Thanks again for caring and sharing.


----------



## Rockporters

lucysmom1035 said:


> Thanks so much for all your replies. Perhaps I should explain Lucy's reverse sneezing more thoroughly. She didn't do the snorting thing for 15 minutes continuously. It was more like 30 seconds to a minute, then stop and 5 minutes later 30 seconds to a minute, then stop and 5 minutes later again. I'm sorry I wasn't more clear. And also, it hasn't happened since Sunday evening's episode. I will certainly have it looked into if it begins to be a frequent occurrence. You people are great. Thanks again for caring and sharing.


What you describe sounds a lot like the tracheal collapse episodes my 15.5 year old Toy has. FWIW he's had it for quite a while now and is doing fine. Anything can trigger it... exercise, eating, drinking, excitement, etc...


----------



## Olie

Rockporters said:


> What you describe sounds a lot like the tracheal collapse episodes my 15.5 year old Toy has. FWIW he's had it for quite a while now and is doing fine. Anything can trigger it... exercise, eating, drinking, excitement, etc...


How was he diagnosed?


----------



## Rockporters

Olie said:


> How was he diagnosed?


Nat had an episode in his office so the Vet was able to feel the trachea. I'm told that it's usually best to diagnose through some sort of scope procedure (sorry name escapes me), but Nat is small and it was felt easily. There really wasn't anything to be done for it anyhow, but it was good to know. 

I believe that it was 5 years ago when Nat was diagnosed.


----------

